# Marsh plant in aquarium.



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

So I have an idea to plant something like a water iris inside my tank. My plan is if I can to use a glass tube to keep the water back. Here's my current set up. Still trying to figure out the tube and if this idea would even work.

Any ideas? Also not sure if right forum.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The tube would have to be like a test tube, closed at the bottom. Otherwise, it would fill with water very quickly. So, the plant would have very little substrate and room for roots. Also, it would quickly have algae or other biofilm coating on both the inside and outside surfaces, so it would need to be pulled out of the aquarium for cleaning very often, or you couldn't see what was inside.


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

What about like using say a glass upside down so the air pressure keeps the water pushed down. Kinda how if you look you can see the small glass bowl in there is full of air

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

That's sorta like what I was thinking.

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't make it so complicated, LOL. Your tank is not very deep (tall), so just plant in the substrate and let the leaves grow out the top of the tank. Most emergent (marsh) plants will tolerate being submerged until their foliage reaches the surface of the water.


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Good point. Lol I tend to make things more complicated than need be.

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------

